# Do you trust your horse??



## Showjumping2008 (Apr 20, 2009)

I completly 100% trust my 19 year old Thoroughbred gelding... I'd do anything on him provided it wasnt too dangerous.
My 12 year old Thoroughbred is another storry though! I trust him with some things but there are other things I cant see to trust him with. :?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Trust? Hmmm... I dunno about that, but I have galloped my horse bareback down the gravel road in the moonlight. It felt so awesome I had to do it again the next night! Totally stupid thing to do, but sometimes ya just have to live a little!

I guess I figure that the horse wants to wipe out / run into things about just as much as I do...


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

It depends on the horse. My kids horse, yes. I trusted her to the ends of the earth, and spent many a star lit night on her during my recovery from my accident.

Jibs, now, I am beginning to trust her much more and more. Thats just my confidence issue after my motorcycle accident... *sigh*


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm old and don't bounce as easy as I did when I was younger. But yes, I trust my horse. I don't trust myself sometimes, but I generally always trust my Vida. We have been out on trails where we weren't exactly sure of how to get back to camp. The horses always know :lol:


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

I trust my horse 100%. He is genrally right about most things and never once have I thought i was in danger.

I Love my boy


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I personally don't think its possible to trust a horse, or any animal, _completely_. Horses still are horses ... even the most level-headed, bombproof horse can startle at something. 

But still I would say that yes, I do trust my horse. I know that she would never do anything intentionally to hurt me. We have grown a lot and learned together... she is such a good girl and I love her to bits.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I trust Victor 100% on the ground. I know he would never bite or kick me. In the saddle is another story. He's unpredictable and throws tantrums like you wouldn't believe. That's on his bad days. He's perfect on his good days, though. I don't even trust him to go over trot poles half the time. He refuses them all the time, like he thinks they're gonna jump up and bite him. I only put up with him because he's too darn good looking for his own good. XD 

Norman is pretty reliable, considering he's green. I can relax on him and don't have to be on my toes every step of the way, which is a nice break. He's reasonably trustworthy on the ground, too. Not a mean bone in his body. He would never hurt anyone on purpose, but he's stepped on my feet several times.


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

Jubilee Rose said:


> I personally don't think its possible to trust a horse, or any animal, _completely_. Horses still are horses ... even the most level-headed, bombproof horse can startle at something.
> 
> But still I would say that yes, I do trust my horse. I know that she would never do anything intentionally to hurt me. We have grown a lot and learned together... she is such a good girl and I love her to bits.



If I was trusting my horse to act on human impulses, then no. I do not trust her. I trust her as a horse. Horses will act like horses, no matter how 'bomb proof' they are. It's possible to trust your horse, but don't ever let your safety habits slide. It's the gentle ones that will always hurt you...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I trust my 8 year old Thoroughbred gelding Chinga 100 percent.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

> I don't trust myself sometimes, but I generally always trust my Vida. We have been out on trails where we weren't exactly sure of how to get back to camp. The horses always know :lol:


Same with myself and moo 

I trust Misty 100% and she wouldn't intentionally hurt me but Jubilee is right, horses are horses and don't let safety slide. 

Like the other day when I was feeding moo, she was eating real slow so i stood infront of her holding up the bucket so she finished quicker. I find myself mesmerized (sp?) by her pretty little nose wiggling and chewing and so my head is tilted downward kinda over the bucket. You can guess what happens next, something scares her and up goes her head at speed and smacks me straight in the nose... ouch, blood pouring out my nose & a fat lip :lol: 
She didn't know my face was there but a horse is still a horse, she was very sorry because when I was leaning over catching the blood with a tissue she forgot about the feed and put her muzzle against my cheek like :-(


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ah, Daytona can be hard to trust sometimes...sometimes she's a bit mischevious & very unpredictable, lol.  But overall, yeah, I can trust her. I know her inside & out, I have ridden her & been around her so long. 
I don't know about 100%, though...about 75, so far.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

No. Not as far as I can throw him. XD


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

No, I don't trust my horse but I love her anyway.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree with some of the others... horses are horses at the end of the day but I do trust them, I just don't trust myself. My instructor tells me I need to trust my horses more and enable them (Evo especially) to help me. However, its me who I don't trust... I don't trust my balance and so I take up too much rein sometimes. So as much as I'd like to say I'm capable of trusting my horses, I guess I do always hold back... I'm getting MUCH better though... but since I recently fell off and broke my leg, I think it's going to take some time to get the trust back to where it was lol.
On the ground I trust them 100%, and despite it was Honey I fell off of, I trust myself on her more as we're better suited... me and Evo's expressive trot still aren't the best of friends lol.
x


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Sis I trust completely as far as being able to trust a horse goes, Jazz there are some things you can trust her with others no way. Justice is still young and although he is the calmest of the 4 I still don't trust that he won't kick. Misty on the other hand has struck out at me before with her front leg and attempted a cow kick so I don't trust her no farther than I could throw her.


----------



## Racker (Apr 27, 2009)

I trust my 14 year old Racking horse Shadow. But I have two Quarter horses that i've never helt completely at ease with. My wife has a Kentucky mountain horse that is not trustworthy, but she's only six and my wife is putting alot of work into her.


----------



## PwnyBeest (Apr 27, 2009)

Some days its easier to trust my horse than others... luckily those days are getting more frequent.  But we still have days where I can't even give him an inch...


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Out of all of my horses, Ruby is the one I trust the most. I've ridden her at night (not on purpose; a trail ride took longer than estimated) and rather than call my dad to 'escort' us with his truck headlights, I just kept riding her, even though I couldn't see a thing. The amount I trust her is probably going to get me in trouble one day... 
I trust Bandit a lot, too. He's only a three-year-old, but even as a newborn, he was just so calm and level headed about everything. I actually thought something was wrong with him for the first few months, because he was so calm and hardly spooked at anything!
Between him and Ruby, they're the only ones I'll let a beginner rider work with, just because they're so forgiving of mistakes and patient.


----------

